# How to market to teens



## tb101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey,

Just had a quick question. Anyone have a good idea of how to market to teens? Just a general question as I'm starting a brand that is for teens and younger people.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

To me this is a no brainer - Facebook. Most teens do not cruise general websites any longer.


----------



## tb101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> To me this is a no brainer - Facebook. Most teens do not cruise general websites any longer.



Yeah, I know social media is the key, but I should have made my question more specific. If I'm just starting out, how do I reach potential customers on Facebook? Do I advertise my FB page to get likes? Do I follow everyone I can on Twitter? Are there any strategies that are successful when just starting out?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

tb101 said:


> Yeah, I know social media is the key, but I should have made my question more specific. If I'm just starting out, how do I reach potential customers on Facebook? Do I advertise my FB page to get likes? Do I follow everyone I can on Twitter? Are there any strategies that are successful when just starting out?



You just start adding friends and then add their friends all while posting useless comments about anything that may interest the younger crowd. Next start throwing in post about your product line. If you really want to get them to buy your stuff, tell them their parents will not like it.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure many teens use Twitter - none that I know of at least.


----------



## SpankD (Jul 27, 2012)

A good idea may be Tumblr.com also. What sub-group do you target? Just place tags that target the group in your posts. Most of the audience is younger on that site.

For the facebook ads you can feed off another companies fan base that has figured out how to reach your audience be targeting kids that already "like" similar companies.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Not sure many teens use Twitter - none that I know of at least.


Oh the horror when you have teens.. You get an inside track on their social habits. A teen could post on average a total of 10 facebook statuses in a day but tweet over 100 tweets in that same day just rambling nonsense.

The real problem is they do it on the move (on cells) coupled with their strife to be grown but accepted by their peers, so most of their spending power is done in malls and stores with their friends along with them for the show off experience. So how do we get them to sit still and make an individual purchasing decision online? With who's credit card?

Social Media is good for reach when the "event" is within 7 miles of their schools because most of their "social friends" are from their schools and nearby schools. To reach teens online you will have to revert to cherry picking- Find those more sophisticated, in forums of a particular topic.


----------



## tb101 (Jul 26, 2012)

SpankD said:


> A good idea may be Tumblr.com also. What sub-group do you target? Just place tags that target the group in your posts. Most of the audience is younger on that site.
> 
> For the facebook ads you can feed off another companies fan base that has figured out how to reach your audience be targeting kids that already "like" similar companies.


Thanks for the ideas. My brand is a surf/skate/street brand. I really like both ideas. Just looked up tumblr.com and it looks like people re-blog stuff so that could spread the word. I'm thinking about the Facebook ads... I tested it out last week with 10 dollars. I targeted people who liked the US open of Surfing with a t-shirt that had a US of Surfing theme. Didn't get any sales so I'm unsure if I should continue to advertise with Facebook.


----------



## SpankD (Jul 27, 2012)

Facebook probably will not get you many initial sales. But if you can get them to "like" your page it costs zero dollars to market and build trust with them in the future. This works especially well if you post interesting things that they will share with friends.


----------



## tb101 (Jul 26, 2012)

SpankD said:


> Facebook probably will not get you many initial sales. But if you can get them to "like" your page it costs zero dollars to market and build trust with them in the future. This works especially well if you post interesting things that they will share with friends.


Interesting. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

If this is local business not online then make a fan page as well a twitter account and get the targeted likes on it as well followers. No doubt outdoor marketing is well so print stickers and distributes among your family friends etc to get brand your business.


----------

